# Judgment Day



## Zero (Feb 25, 2015)

The "web of all things".  I am hearing that phrase and description more often these days...

Self-driving Google cars.  GPS devices in all phones, tablets, cars, watches, sneakers etc.  Fridges that can obey voice commands.

If we are looking at a potentially real Terminator "Judgement Day", what would the time frame and count-down now be looking like, realistically?  When will the "web of all things" have the ability to go live as a self-aware and modifying conglomerate entity?

When will it view mankind as an inefficient and/or obsolete cog in the wheel, or on a more dooms-day theory note, a threat and something that needs to be liquidated?

Without being too conspiracy-theory, paranoid, could this possibly happen in the next 10 - 20 years, or a little later?

If so, if one is minded to take pro-active steps to defend oneself (such as already having emergency supplies etc for natural disasters, and I know many on this forum like myself have just such preparations in place), should we consider taking any steps to protect or better safe guard ourselves, or if the time frame is still a ways off, putting things I place to better serve our children?

I am not talking about going rampant and trying to blow up the phone lines and crash the web etc.  But what if anything can be done to prepare for a potential attempt at humankind's extinction?  For those of us lucky enough to have cabins in the woods, etc do we lay down more supplies and just hope like hell we can make it to those more remote areas and that we won't be picked off in due course by thermal drone sweeps?

Are there electronic jamming devices or EMPs on the market, or that can be easily built that could be laid aside, would these be of any use?

What's the general view, could it happen in "our life time"?

if so, what are you doing/going to do about it?


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you expecting a T1000 to turn up  Would there be a applicable EMP device available, doubt that, unless you know a spook you can ask. A jamming device, would have to passive and have a hidden signature. Make it background, maybe. Aggressive and you probably will be having a very quick and concise convo with Mr 500 Pounder. Then again I have pretty warped view of technology, probably best to ignore my post


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Zero (Feb 26, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


>


Chuck Norris _is_ the only Terminator


----------



## Zero (Feb 26, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Are you expecting a T1000 to turn up  Would there be a applicable EMP device available, doubt that, unless you know a spook you can ask. A jamming device, would have to passive and have a hidden signature. Make it background, maybe. Aggressive and you probably will be having a very quick and concise convo with Mr 500 Pounder. Then again I have pretty warped view of technology, probably best to ignore my post



Maybe something similar to that will actually turn up on our doors steps in about 50 years, who knows, maybe a lot sooner?  Is it really so unlikely to just laugh off?

If a global AI system decided to eradicate mankind, I am not sure how it would best go about that.  Possibly easier to simply have the water mains which will be under its control, etc contaminated rather than go about having scary robots/cyborgs built...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd be more worried about some dormant disease sitting on the skin of an unknown newt in the Amazon letting loose and killing billions before we can get a handle on it.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zero said:


> Maybe something similar to that will actually turn up on our doors steps in about 50 years, who knows, maybe a lot sooner?  Is it really so unlikely to just laugh off?
> 
> If a global AI system decided to eradicate mankind, I am not sure how it would best go about that.  Possibly easier to simply have the water mains which will be under its control, etc contaminated rather than go about having scary robots/cyborgs built...



Yeah I got the point fella and you are quite right. Ten years ago if you said that the modern day CPU will internally hit 5Ghz, you would been deemed quite crazy. Global AI could really go the way of many Science Fiction films. Probably closer to I Robot I would think. The problem is that just as many bad people will want to influence the system for whatever nefarious wants and needs. In a future society, that would damned fine and convenient way to trim the population. Yes the three rules may well not be so Hollywood.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## donald1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zero said:


> Chuck Norris _is_ the only Terminator


thats why they call it judgment day, in the end chuck norris has the final say in what will happen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2015)

Chuck Norris will be lonely only once in his life, we call that day judgement day.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 26, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chuck Norris will be lonely only once in his life, we call that day judgement day.



You reckon he will tire of being expendable then


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 27, 2015)

I don`t worry about judgement day but where are those sexy robots we have been waiting for for so long?


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 27, 2015)

If your really interested in this, look up technology singularity to get an understanding of the current theories. Keep in mind it was not long ago that the first AI passed the Turing test.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 27, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> I don`t worry about judgement day but where are those sexy robots we have been waiting for for so long?



Is that a sex doll model?


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 27, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Is that a sex doll model?



Yep, titanium steel for your pleasure 

Actually it is just a drawing by Hajime Sorayama famous for his sexy robots (and women) illustrations.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 27, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Yep, titanium steel for your pleasure
> 
> Actually it is just a drawing by Hajime Sorayama famous for his sexy robots (and women) illustrations.



Yeah so I see!


----------



## Zero (Feb 27, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> I don`t worry about judgement day but where are those sexy robots we have been waiting for for so long?


You mean you don't already have these out in the land of pickled herrings??


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 28, 2015)

Zero said:


> You mean you don't already have these out in the land of pickled herrings??



Nope can`t say we do, we do have cute _Hulder_ living in our woods tho


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 1, 2015)

And I thought that the Danish were mad


----------



## Zero (Mar 3, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Nope can`t say we do, we do have cute _Hulder_ living in our woods tho


What is the purpose of that tail?  Nope, on second thoughts scratch that one, best not to answer!!!


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 4, 2015)

Zero said:


> What is the purpose of that tail?  Nope, on second thoughts scratch that one, best not to answer!!!



Well the  Hulder`s tail is quite dexterous, they can swing it about or grasp things, useful for all kinds of things...  like cleaning the floors I suppose 

Actually they are shapeshifters, but the tail always remains. Here is a Hulder pretending to be a norman farm girl, but her tail is peeking out of her skirt.


----------



## Zero (Mar 19, 2015)

Cirdan said:


> Well the  Hulder`s tail is quite dexterous, they can swing it about or grasp things, useful for all kinds of things...  like cleaning the floors I suppose
> 
> Actually they are shapeshifters, but the tail always remains. Here is a Hulder pretending to be a norman farm girl, but her tail is peeking out of her skirt.




Hi, just back from a week in Norway.   Umm, something odd happened while I was over there, I don't want to go into details.  But it's not illegal or anything to have entered into relations with one of those Hulders is it?  Just asking.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 19, 2015)

Zero said:


> Hi, just back from a week in Norway.   Umm, something odd happened while I was over there, I don't want to go into details.  But it's not illegal or anything to have entered into relations with one of those Hulders is it?  Just asking.



Nono it is perfectly legal, but for your sake I hope you were nice to her. Those Hulders are particularily good at curses that affect your brain or, um, private parts and the effects may last several generations


----------

